# A canning buddy



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

I sure wish I had a canning buddy.  I bought 60lbs of canner tomatoes yesterday. So today I shall make my first batch of taco sauce, which calls for 7lbs of tomatoes. Yesterday I canned 7 quarts of spiced peaches, froze 3 quart ziplocks of peaches for smoothies/cobbler/crisp. If I have enough time after my first batch of taco sauce I will make some pepper jelly. Sure would be nice to have someone who enjoyed canning as much as I to help and split the bounty. One day. 

I also plan on making spaghetti sauce & regular good ole canned tomatoes with the other 40lbs of tomatoes.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Sep 13, 2011)

I know that feeling. It would definitely make the job more enjoyable and go alot faster.
Too bad most of us are just too far apart geographically to do more than dream of similar folks, with similar interests to do things with.
When I do find folks who canned, they are no longer interested....
Are we dinosaurs and going extinct?


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

Ozark Lady said:


> I know that feeling. It would definitely make the job more enjoyable and go alot faster.
> Too bad most of us are just too far apart geographically to do more than dream of similar folks, with similar interests to do things with.
> When I do find folks who canned, they are no longer interested....
> Are we dinosaurs and going extinct?


Well I am not to the dinosaur age yet. I am 33yrs young. :ROFL: But I do love to can. I love that I can feed my family yummy healthy food for less.


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

With being 8 months pregnant I have froze more this year then canned. I froze peaches, nectarines, mangos, apricots, blueberries & huckleberries. I am sure I am missing something. I also froze fresh corn, green beans out of my garden. My carrots & beets arent done yet.  But I am sure some of those will be froze, if I dont pickle all my beets.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I like to can too... but it's not a whole lot of fun when I'm just putting up goods for 2 of us so most of what I do put in jars goes into pints.

I love making jelly too... my concords this year however are just awful tasting so no grape jelly this year...last year I had a **** rob me so I don't know if they even tasted good then


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm right there with all of you on this one. 33Q of beans, 7Q of watermelon pickles, 10Q of butternut squash, 10Q of marinara, 20Q of plain tomatoes...it's been a good year for veggies here. Fruits? No so good... We had a late, late freeze that killed all the blooms on our peach trees, so no peach jam this year. I wonder if that's also what affected your grapes, Liz?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Right now I'm freezing stuff. I do have all the stuff to learn how to can an hope to do it next year. It would be really nice to have canned stuff that you know what went into it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

maple hill farm tina said:


> I'm right there with all of you on this one. 33Q of beans, 7Q of watermelon pickles, 10Q of butternut squash, 10Q of marinara, 20Q of plain tomatoes...it's been a good year for veggies here. Fruits? No so good... We had a late, late freeze that killed all the blooms on our peach trees, so no peach jam this year. I wonder if that's also what affected your grapes, Liz?


IDK if it was the wierd weather early this year or not, I have grapes they just taste


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

maple hill farm tina said:


> I'm right there with all of you on this one. 33Q of beans, 7Q of watermelon pickles, 10Q of butternut squash, 10Q of marinara, 20Q of plain tomatoes...it's been a good year for veggies here. Fruits? No so good... We had a late, late freeze that killed all the blooms on our peach trees, so no peach jam this year. I wonder if that's also what affected your grapes, Liz?


I shall bow down to you now.  I dont have that much stuff done. I have done 14Q of spiced peaches. My MIL just gave me 2 more flats of peaches, so will another canner load of spiced peaches again. I love that I can feed my family yummy healthy stuff for alot less.

I would LOVE to try to make some pork n beans. I joined this group on FB called Canning Granny, so so awesome.

I also scored at the thrift store yesterday. I got 26 wide mouth pint jars for 13.50. :dance:

Hubby and I juiced a ton of wormy apples & pears, so I made jelly out of that juice. It tastes SO good. I think I have 18 half pint jars of it.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow! That's a great deal on the jars. I'm working on some more watermelon pickles now (my husband LOVES them). I'm a teacher, so I have all summer long for canning, canning, and more canning...


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Didn't get anything planted this year  but, I still have 8 quarts of tomatoes from last year. I used to can with the lady that taught me, that was a lot of work. She canned for her BIG family, I helped and got a bushel of peaches canned for us. A LOT of work. I feel good when I do something like this. I did make peach preserves, not to many peaches this year. Crazy weather!


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

maple hill farm tina said:


> Wow! That's a great deal on the jars. I'm working on some more watermelon pickles now (my husband LOVES them). I'm a teacher, so I have all summer long for canning, canning, and more canning...


I have seen alot of people can those. Never had nor have I ever eatin one. Just might have to give it a try some time. 



Di said:


> Didn't get anything planted this year  but, I still have 8 quarts of tomatoes from last year. I used to can with the lady that taught me, that was a lot of work. She canned for her BIG family, I helped and got a bushel of peaches canned for us. A LOT of work. I feel good when I do something like this. I did make peach preserves, not to many peaches this year. Crazy weather!


It does make ya feel good after you can to look at what you did and what your family will enjoy over the winter/spring time.


----------

